# If you own a cat............... and a camera..................



## 480sparky




----------



## Coreysaysyo

I love when he went to pick up the vase, the older cat though they were getting picked up. Very cute can funny video 

Too bad I don't have a cat to mess with lol, I do have some funny pictures of a dog interacting with some cats out at my family's place.




Untitled by Corey Mathery, on Flickr




Untitled by Corey Mathery, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep

Haha I love the Simon's Cat cartoons, especially the very first one he did with the cat trying to get him to wake up and feed him, it was really funny!


----------



## annamaria

Thanks for sharing it was funny. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

BlackSheep said:


> Haha I love the Simon's Cat cartoons, especially the very first one he did with the cat trying to get him to wake up and feed him, it was really funny!



Well, it's a rerun for you, but for others it's new:


----------



## annamaria

Thanks sparky! [emoji16] love that cat.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

I'm sure Simon does too.....


----------



## annamaria

Simon link won't open [emoji30]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

Works for me.

Just go to YouTube and search for Simon's Cat.


----------



## annamaria

Oh well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSheep

Haha it's still funny no matter how many times I watch it!

Here's another one, not sure if people here have seen it already. It's The Engineer's Guide to Cats:


----------



## table1349

If you own a cat ..........................and a camera...........................

You are confused.  People do not own cats, cats own people.  Anyone who shares space with a cat knows this.


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you own a cat ..........................and a camera...........................
> 
> You are confused.  People do not own cats, cats own people.  .........



No, you're the confused one.

Dogs have owners........... cats have a _staff_.


----------



## annamaria

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you own a cat ..........................and a camera...........................
> 
> You are confused.  People do not own cats, cats own people.  .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're the confused one.
> 
> Dogs have owners........... cats have a _staff_.
Click to expand...


You are so right Sparky! Another funny video hehe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Their training is complete when you do not realize that you are owned.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## sashbar

I gave myself a promise never to shoot cats, but this one is an exception since it was painted by my 11 y.o. daughter.


----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Only one way to find out....lets go pro it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Here's the proof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## MikeBcos

The life of a cat in my house.


----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## annamaria

Hilarious! Love these catty pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349

I would love to know the story behind this photo.


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

gryphonslair99 said:


> I would love to know the story behind this photo.



Would be interesting to find out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## annamaria

That is hilarious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## webestang64

My cat Shelby when his food bowl is empty.....


----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


>


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349

Some photos need no words.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## teb1013

Isabella with wooden sheep!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## Overread

Conclusion - Griffs browser is full of cats not cookies

Also


----------



## table1349

Pets = Good


 

Cookies = Bad


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky

And if you just plain like cats:

Cat CATastrophes


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## teb1013

View attachment 128198
Waiting at the door!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

'Tis a tad crooked...


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## snowbear




----------

